# Platies



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm needing a bit of a distraction from bettas for a bit since I lost my boy I had planned to breed in the future. I also am itching to having something other than a betta in my 15g planted "community" tank. But I need something hardy just in case my tank isn't as cycled as I hope it is (unable to test). I have a 10g as a fall back (and will be their QT for 2 weeks) that I have to restart since I need to toss the filter media.

So basically I would like a crash course in Platies. I've read about them and have admired them in store. I've only ever had goldfish and bettas (and wild caught minnows - long story, don't ask) so these will be my first livebearers. I've getting confused by conflicting info on temps, food, etc. so I'd like to hear from people who keep them - especially those that keep them with bettas.

To make it clear, I do NOT have any yet, nor do I plan to until I am ready. I plan to get 4: 3 females, one male.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I think the reason you are finding so much conflicting information is that they are such a forgiving fish and even a 9 year old Mike was able to keep them successfully.

You can keep them at 64-77° and they will handle a wide range of PH anywhere from 7 to 8+. 

I've been looking into platys myself as tank mates for the convict cichlid I'm going to be getting. It was suggested to me that a live bearing toothcarp like a platy or a swordtail would make good tank mates for a single convict. Being from Central America just like the convict, they would make a good fit in a biotope kinda way. I just cant' seem to find them in a wild form. 

Frankly, I don't see them doing well with the convict. Convicts are bullies. 

A 15 gallon tank is a great size for them and I think you are on the right track with the male/female ratio. As far as foods go, they do require a little plant matter in their diet so take that under consideration. They will even pick at your live plants. 

Chances are they females are already going to be pregnant when you get them so be ready for lots of babies. 

I think it will be a nice change for you Tress. I can completely understand wanting to take a side step from bettas.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks Mike! Haha I can still picture little Mikey biking around town with that little betta...

Yea I read that they might nibble the plants and algae a bit. Lots of algae for them to nibble. Poor little ramshorns just can't make a dent lol. If they start wrecking my planted tank I can shove them back in my 10g

Haha yea, thats one of my main reasons for getting a mixed group. Its like "I know they'll be preggie anyways so I might as well get used to it and get a male for them". I'm aiming for 4 but might have to go 3 depending on how many arms my store wants for them. My store is really annoying that way, they don't care if a fish needs a shoal and charge you a lot for one fish. They want like $8 per cory and they don't even carry enough of one species to get a proper shoal. 

Yea, I love my bettas but need something to take my mind off the negative things so I keep loving them xD


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Platies are super easy fish. I currently have 8, 2 adults and 6 fry, with more on the way.

I hadn't planned on having fry, but as Mike pointed out, any females you get from a store, are going to be pregnant. Maybe not at that exact time, but they can store sperm for long periods of time and 'fertilize' the eggs when they are in a safe environment. They can also have multiple pregnancies going at the same time (different developmental stages). Pregnancies last around 28 days or so.

Good ratio if you plan on continuously having babies.  That way no one gets over bullied during mating time.

They are omnivores, meaning they eat both meat and plants. They won't eat your live plants unless they aren't getting enough food. They will peck at unhealthy/dying plants though (at least mine do). They are fun spirited little fish, that's for sure  I feed mine Omega One flakes (color enhancing blend) as well as bloodworms (which they LOVE) and brine shrimp sometimes. I'm not feeding them as much right now because the second female is in the midst of popping out more fry, and I honestly don't want any more! I'm rehoming the first 5 as it is 

Also, as Mike pointed out, you are finding lots of information because they are SUPER hardy little fish. I bought two of them to do a fish in cycle on my 10g tank. They have held up nicely, along with growing like weeds! 

I currently have gold twinbars, but plan on getting a panda one, a bumblebee one and a blue one, if I can find it. They come in so many fun colors and patterns it's really hard to choose 

I'll post a picture of my shoal here in a few minutes 

They are fun! I'm excited to see them in the new 29g community when it's all set up


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

I will point out, an odd number (like with many other fish) is better.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

You can see a few of the babies in this shot. The adults are camera hogs (nice way of putting it ;-) )


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks Ellekay! That's extremely helpful  Your platies are pretty. I wish there was more to choose from around here but I think it's just red/orange wagtails, tuxedos and variegated. It's alright though, I still find them adorable. I don't mind fry, and they'll eventually be in with a betta so he may help with population control (though he doesn't even peck at my tiny ramshorns lol). Do you give the fry anything special or is it survival of the fittest?

Great to know they wont really bother my plants too much. Go ahead and nibble on the dead stuff, I don't mind ^-^. Gosh I am getting more excited about them now!

Btw, Love your tank!


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

The betta will help with population control. I have mine in with my female sorority (short fins = good hunters) and I've only had two fry survive to adulthood in that tank. Between being cannibalized by the parents and the bettas, they keep my platy numbers in check.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Haha yea, My female found and killed a snail I had literally just put in her tank. Has to chase her around to get her to give it back xD


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

The fry that we are rehoming, I separated (mostly to see if they'd be the same design) and gave hikari first bites. I had a breeder box that I put in the tank with the adults, since I was out of tanks . Once they were big enough to not get eaten, just over 1/4 of an inch, I put them bank in the main tank and am just letting them eat the leftovers from the adults and decaying plant matter and such. 

Thanks! I'm really pleased with how it's turned out, and I'm getting ready to transfer it to a bigger tank so the tall plants and banana plant have room to grow.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey, do you think my community pellets will be good for them? Here is the ingredients. NorthFin Community Formula .5mm

Whole Antarctic Krill Meal, High Omega-3 (DHA) Herring Meal, Whole Sardine Meal, Wheat Flour, Kelp, Spirulina, Garlic, Astaxanthin (Haematococcus Algae), Calcium Montmorillonite Clay, Vitamin A Acetate, L-Ascorby-2-Polyphospate (Source of Vitamin C), D-Activated Animal-Sterol (D3), DL Alphatocopherol (E), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Thiamine, Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Biotin, Choline Chloride, Cobalt Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Selenium, Zinc.

*Guaranteed Analysis:*


Crude Protein (Min) : 45%
Crude Fat (Min): 7%
Crude Fiber (Max): 5%
Moisture (Max): 9%
Ash (Max): 9%

I also feed it to my bettas and they love it (Its literally the same as the betta formula lol). So nice having tiny food cause Lux is so tiny and he has trouble with bigger pellets.

EDIT: I also have Frozen Bloodworms and Brine Shrimp. And NorthFin Krill Gold pellets. Is there anything else I need to supplement their diet?


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

No that should be fine. If you have otos or pleco, they would also like the parboiled veggies you feed them. I haven't tried that with my girls yet - waiting on my BN


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Urgh, I want some otos, but I'm scared to get them before I know if the tank is cycled. Plus I'd have to drive an hour to the better stores since mine doesn't have any. A friend was thinking about sending me a BN in the spring, but idk.. wouldn't a 15g be a bit small for them?


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

BN get up to 5". I was going to get a clown Plecoptera for my 10g. Depends on the rest of the tank.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

It's more about the footprint of the tank. Obviously a long tank is better, I'd just like to give them what they need. And thanks for the BN length, I couldn't find the exact >.<


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

But if you have enough driftwood and rocks and such for them to go on, that adds 'footprint' wouldn't it? My book says 30g min for plecos in general (obviously bigger ones, like the common need bigger) but what I've found online and at stores says different. You could always plug the numbers into AqAdvisor. I was doing that for my 10g community and 20 (at the time) and it never said anything about it. Just make sure you have enough filtration and you're set.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

it's more about room for them to move, horizontal swimming room. I know commons need like 75g long tanks because they grow so big. I know stores almost always go under the min. They know people wont buy a 40g tank for one common goldfish.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

All I know is I'm doing one in my 29g (a BN that is, was going to do a clown, but want the algae control and they are easier to find). I was going to do it in a 20 long, but exchanged the tank for a taller one - the 29)


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Nice 

So I called the store and the platies are $2.99, so I'm guessing that will be like $15 total for 4 of them.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Some stores do a 'bulk' or BOGO sale too. Might ask them about that as well.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

not likely, this is a small chain store in a tiny town. They want as much money and they can get.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

I paid 2.95 a platy at Petsmart. Not on sale


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

My store is a PetValu - which honestly is a crappy chain to start with. They mainly specialize in premium dog/cat foods and stuff. They also host cats for adoption now and then. But of course they have small pets on the side - none of which are cared for decently because they just don't train them properly. 

There is a pet smart and some non-chain stores but they are an hour away and everything I bring it up I get empty promises of going :I Plus now winter has fully settled in (under -20'c the last two day) so roads are not nice for travel.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

completely understand. It snowed on Christmas, and we still have over a foot of snow in our yard and some streets are still slick...stupid winter and sales!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

PetSmart has 'em cheaper, if you have a PetSmart nearby. I don't know how clean the one in your town is, though. My PetSmart is way nicer than the PetCo in town, but a lot of people here say the opposite, so who knows what you've got.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Again, an hour away.. sadly not that close. Though, I could put an ad up on Kijiji for platies. You never know, someone could have too many and sell me some cheap >.> I think I might just do that...


----------

